
VMware Cloud on AWS - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/in-the-works-vmware-cloud-on-aws/
======
Alupis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12703884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12703884)

